# Atlanta Stove Works 2410-GU Wood Circulator



## SOTF (Mar 14, 2015)

Can you tell me about this? I can't use it due to the setup of my house - I am looking to sell it. What is a fair asking price?


----------



## bholler (Mar 14, 2015)

$100 or $150 at most


----------

